# Can anyone explain this when trying to Prove ID when cashing a check?



## AprilSun (Jan 16, 2018)

Can anyone explain this? I was at my bank this morning and the teller was new so she wasn't familiar with me. Because of the amount of the check, she asked for my ID. I don't have a valid state ID card. It has expired and because I don't drive now, it's hard to get there to renew it and I can't do it online. I showed her my expired ID and she couldn't take it. She asked for my debit card and I told her I didn't have it with me. I haven't used that thing in so long, it was deactivated anyway. She said she needed something that she could swipe. I don't understand why that would work and my expired ID with my picture on it wouldn't. I could still have stolen the debit card and pin number too. I showed her my credit card from that bank but that wasn't good enough either. None of it makes sense to me. Luckily, another teller got caught up with his work and recognized me so I was able to cash it. I called the bank just a few minutes ago, and applied for a new debit card so this won't happen again. If anyone can explain it, feel free to do so because I'm stumped.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 16, 2018)

You should have asked to speak with the bank manager.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

A new teller going by the rules as explained to her..


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2018)

An expired state ID is not valid.  Suggest you find some way to get it renewed. The teller was doing her job; I don't see what it is that stumps you.  Frankly, I'm surprised the other teller allowed you to cash the check, whether she knew you or not.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2018)

You should be Glad the teller questioned you.  Theft and fraud are becoming major problems...especially for Seniors.  If you want to conduct ANY kind of business or financial transactions in today's world, You Must have valid ID, and keep it up to date.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2018)

Even though I don't drive anymore, I still had my driver license renewed for just the purpose of iD. And who knows, I may have to drive in an emergency some day. I still can.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 16, 2018)

It's the same with me, been going to my bank for many years but when I get a new teller, I'm asked for my ID. That's ok I don't mind. I've also added passwords on our accounts for a little more security..


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 16, 2018)

It doesn't bother me that she was needing an debit card. I understood that it is security reasons and I told her so and I appreciate that and told her that also. I'm just trying to understand what is the difference because if I had not been who I claimed to be and had my debit card with me, how would she know that I had not stolen it? She said they just needed something they could swipe but, just because they could swipe it would not say it wasn't stolen and it was really me. That's the part that I don't understand. When I applied for the new debit card, this customer service agent told me that's all I will need to cash a check but it still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 16, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> It doesn't bother me that she was needing an debit card. I understood that it is security reasons and I told her so and I appreciate that and told her that also. I'm just trying to understand what is the difference because if I had not been who I claimed to be and had my debit card with me, how would she know that I had not stolen it? She said they just needed something they could swipe but, just because they could swipe it would not say it wasn't stolen and it was really me. That's the part that I don't understand. When I applied for the new debit card, this customer service agent told me that's all I will need to cash a check but it still doesn't make sense to me.



I'm guessing that they figure if your debit card had been stolen it would have been reported. And maybe that's why they only want current, valid debit cards? I'm guessing because I really don't know that much about them..


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Can you go to your DMV and get a "non driver" license? We have them here.  In fact, the disabled lady I used to work with had one which served as her state ID/*


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 16, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Can you go to your DMV and get a "non driver" license? We have them here.  In fact, the disabled lady I used to work with had one which served as her state ID/*



I had a state ID card and that is what has expired. I don't have transportation to go and get it renewed. Also, I can't do it online nor by mail because they want "everything but the kitchen sink" and I have to show it in person. It is what they call a "secure" id. When I got this one that has expired, they were not requiring your birth certificate, ss card, something showing your mailing address,marriage license, etc. so it isn't considered a secure id. If it was, I could do it online or by mail. I wish I could just scan this information and send it to them but I can't because they won't accept it.


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> An expired state ID is not valid.  Suggest you find some way to get it renewed. The teller was doing her job; I don't see what it is that stumps you.  Frankly, I'm surprised the other teller allowed you to cash the check, whether she knew you or not.



I just don't understand how the debit card would have proved I was who I said I was. I could have stolen it. That's why I'm stumped. Everything else makes perfect sense. I had a credit card from that same bank but they said that wouldn't work for id purposes but the debit card would. This doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Can anyone explain this? I was at my bank this morning and the teller was new so she wasn't familiar with me. Because of the amount of the check, she asked for my ID. I don't have a valid state ID card. It has expired and because I don't drive now, it's hard to get there to renew it and I can't do it online. I showed her my expired ID and she couldn't take it. She asked for my debit card and I told her I didn't have it with me. I haven't used that thing in so long, it was deactivated anyway. She said she needed something that she could swipe. I don't understand why that would work and my expired ID with my picture on it wouldn't. I could still have stolen the debit card and pin number too. I showed her my credit card from that bank but that wasn't good enough either. None of it makes sense to me. Luckily, another teller got caught up with his work and recognized me so I was able to cash it. I called the bank just a few minutes ago, and applied for a new debit card so this won't happen again. If anyone can explain it, feel free to do so because I'm stumped.



Sure there is so much fraud going on these days that banks and others don't want to take a chance.

Checks are stolen from the mail every day.  And identity theft is rampant now as well.

If it's your bank why are you not using the safety features?  They are helping eliminate fraud.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I just don't understand how the debit card would have proved I was who I said I was. I could have stolen it. That's why I'm stumped. Everything else makes perfect sense. I had a credit card from that same bank but they said that wouldn't work for id purposes but the debit card would. This doesn't make sense either.



A debit card requires a pin number.  When you apply for a debit card it's at the bank.    They can access your account if the check is fraudulent.  They can't do that with a credit card.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

The magnetic strip on the debit card may hold more info to ID you (???)  Just a guess......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2018)

My banks asks me to swipe my debit card so they can access my account to verify the name on the account with the name on the check and then place a hold on my account until the check clears.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2018)

Maybe in case the person who wrote the check has stopped payment?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't and won't go to my state's MVD locations, but there are other vendors that are contractors with the state and can issue a valid state I.D., one of which is a short hop up the street from me. Maybe you could check and see if that might be true in your state too. Yes, you have to provide all kinds of identification, especially if there has been a name change. I blame Homeland Insecurity and the bureaucrats in charge of that mess.

It's hard to blame a bank for requiring an up to date valid identification for check cashing. A vehicle owned by a friend's husband that he uses for his business got broken into, and some checks were missing. A few days later his business bank account got hit for over $10,000. The bank's insurers (probably FDIC) ate the loss, and it turned out it happened because a bank teller knew the thief and approved the transaction.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2018)

You really can't argue with the bank's policies -- it's one of those "them's the rules" things.  They really don't care whether you understand or not -- they just have to obey the rules they are given.  The bank teller who doesn't know you isn't about to put her job on the line and approve a transaction without following all her rules.  I think it's an FDIC requirement for the FDIC to provide coverage of the loss in the case of a fraudulent transaction.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

The Canadian government is in the process of eliminating sending out checks in the mail for pension tax refunds or whatever.

It's all direct deposit to the bank account.

It eliminates the chance of theft and it also means you don't have to go to the bank to make a deposit.

It's much more convenient.


----------



## Robusta (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok I am an asshole and will be one now! You were able to get to the bank,but not to the office where valid ID is issued?

How is that? I think you meant to say that obtaining valid ID is not convenient so I chose not to get it!

Obviously you are fairly intelligent 

If you went to the bank you are at least some what mobile

Your excuses for not having a valid ID are just that excuses,and not reasons.

Get your documents together sacrifice the time required and get your state ID.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> You really can't argue with the bank's policies -- it's one of those "them's the rules" things.  They really don't care whether you understand or not -- they just have to obey the rules they are given.  The bank teller who doesn't know you isn't about to put her job on the line and approve a transaction without following all her rules.  I think it's an FDIC requirement for the FDIC to provide coverage of the loss in the case of a fraudulent transaction.



^^  This.   Plus I agree with the poster who said the teller who "knows" you is doing the incorrect thing by handling the transaction without valid ID.   Those requirements are for everyone, and they are put in place for a reason.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> The magnetic strip on the debit card may hold more info to ID you (???) View attachment 47366 Just a guess......



That is the correct answer! And soon, everyone should have cards with chips. The stripes should be going away.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> You really can't argue with the bank's policies -- it's one of those "them's the rules" things.  They really don't care whether you understand or not -- they just have to obey the rules they are given.  The bank teller who doesn't know you isn't about to put her job on the line and approve a transaction without following all her rules.  I think it's an FDIC requirement for the FDIC to provide coverage of the loss in the case of a fraudulent transaction.



Right.  My husband and I keep our accounts separate, but at the same bank.  Either of us can go and deposit money into the others account, at the bank.  But we cannot get money out, or find out the balance of the other's account through the teller.  Even if they know us.  Them are the rules.  I can live with that,


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 17, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> A debit card requires a pin number.  When you apply for a debit card it's at the bank.    They can access your account if the check is fraudulent.  They can't do that with a credit card.


That's what I'm guessing too... the bank's procedure protects them. I know a time or two when I have deposited a check into my account and withdrew cash at the same time they placed some kind of hold on me being able to use the funds in the deposited check until it had time to clear... in other words they didn't give me cash from that check but cash from my existing reserves in my account.  And it didn't matter who the check was from.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 18, 2018)

Don M. said:


> You should be Glad the teller questioned you.  Theft and fraud are becoming major problems...especially for Seniors.  If you want to conduct ANY kind of business or financial transactions in today's world, You Must have valid ID, and keep it up to date.



This. Having a valid ID protects everyone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2018)

It's comforting to me to know that financial institutions are asking for ID these days. As mentioned previously, there is so much fraud going on. This day and age, everyone should have proper ID. We have a system in this town where people can go to a county agency and get a picture ID if they do not drive. I haven't driven in several years but I continue to renew my license. As someone said, who knows...I may need to drive in an emergency at some point. But I mostly keep it for ID purposes. I've been reading that sometime in the future (if not already) American citizens will need a passport to travel by plane to certain states within the U.S.


----------

